# 6.3c for the HR10-250 is here!



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Check your SwSystem to see if you've got it. I got mine last night.


----------



## rjctivo (Feb 12, 2003)

This is what I have 6.3c-01-2-357 tyDb 478928 02/10/07 02:47 772 

Does any one know how this release is working?


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

What do you mean by "how it's working"? How it's being rolled out or how it's being installed?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

No problems according to folks here ....
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=340316


----------



## hauntedsoul (Nov 25, 2006)

Well should i plug in my phone line?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

According to Earl in the above mentioned thread, the 6.3c update will only fix the new DST. From now on DST will start the second Sunday of March instead of the first Sunday in April. Without 6.3c will the recordings all be off by an hour between March 11 and April 1? And what about those of us that are still on 3.1.5f?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

.... and what about older Series 1 DirecTivos, like my Sony SAT-T60?


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

I've always believed that the system time is set by the satellite. Likewise, what about all the low def DirecTivos out there. I am not convinced that the c version is for DST. The change to DST has been known for a long time. If a change was necessary then it could have been included in the original 6.3 release. It's not like congress changed the law last month.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Runch:

TivoJerry and my DirecTV contacts have said that an update is required to properly handle the new DST dates. Details are still sketchy, though.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

A programmer I know who has worked at DTV for years tells me the DST settings are all sent via the datastream. How else would DTV be able to keep up with the different variations of DST, then, in places like Indiana, Arizona, Hawaii, etc.? They sure didn't send customers in those states software versions others states' customers didn't get.

We'll all know in 4 weeks, of course.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

One possible reason for the push on the HR10 upgrade:

The directv guide data may SHOW the wrong local time, but will probably record properly on other directivos, but unlike other directivos, hdtivos need to deal with OTA recording.

(and, yes, I can fully believe that 6.3 was rolled out without addressing the DST change)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

bpratt said:


> From now on DST will start the second Sunday of March instead of the first Sunday in April.


That is, from now until the next time Congress thinks, "Let's pretend we're taking measures to conserve energy without actually doing anything. Also, let's not consult the IT community about the impact this will have."


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Personally, I'm a big fan of DST! I don't want it to get dark at 7:30 p.m. in June and July. 8:30 p.m. is a big difference for those who have outside activities at this time, too.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Personally, I'm a big fan of DST! I don't want it to get dark at 7:30 p.m. in June and July. 8:30 p.m. is a big difference for those who have outside activities at this time, too.


Bah. It's all so arbitrary. They're just numbers on a clock. But this causes huge headaches, especially for those of us who work with international groups. Figuring out the time difference between, say, Chicago and Auckland can be problematic when different regions change times at different points.

I HATEHATEHATE DST. And I hate Indiana even more for being the state in the US that implemeneted DST in the most incompetent fashion. Stupid Hoosiers.


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Runch:
> 
> TivoJerry and my DirecTV contacts have said that an update is required to properly handle the new DST dates. Details are still sketchy, though.


Do any of these contacts or TivoJerry know what all of us who have not received 6.3b should do to get our boxes to upgrade? CSR's have been of little or no help other than suggest replacing with HR20. There has to be a way to upgrade all the boxes that have not accepted the 3.0b upgrade.


----------



## howlerman (Sep 7, 2006)

I checked my TivoWebPlus SwSystem and the slices were there. I bought slicer form DVRUpgrade and downloaded it and ftp'd it over to the Tivo. I ran it and so far everything works fine. The menus are much faster and I have folders, which I've been missing. The OSG is much faster as well. So far the only problem is I can't restore the season pass backup I made in TWP. The first part of the error text is below. Anyone else get this?

can't read "arr(32766)": no such element in array

Thanks this list is awesome!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

What version of TWP are you using? Certain versions have had lots of issues with creating season passes on 6.3x software, leading to a corrupted MFS.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

cheer said:


> Bah. It's all so arbitrary. They're just numbers on a clock. But this causes huge headaches, especially for those of us who work with international groups. Figuring out the time difference between, say, Chicago and Auckland can be problematic when different regions change times at different points.
> 
> I HATEHATEHATE DST. And I hate Indiana even more for being the state in the US that implemeneted DST in the most incompetent fashion. Stupid Hoosiers.


They may be numbers on a clock, but DST is still something I love! It also affects--big time--many college baseball games in which I'm involved. They often play late in the afternoon and don't have lights on their fields.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

re: restore to 6.3x... I'm not sure if any of the versions of backup.itcl correctly restore, at this point


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> re: restore to 6.3x... I'm not sure if any of the versions of backup.itcl correctly restore, at this point


I successfully restored season passes on the original 6.3 using TWP 1.2. I'm not sure if they actually worked since I quickly screwed things up by trying to create a new SP with TWP. IMHO, this is THE single most useful module.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

my guess is that they didn't because I'm almost positive TWP 1.2 doesn't deal with the extra info in SPs that 6.3 requires


----------



## falstaffpac (Nov 12, 2003)

I ran add63.tcl yesterday and had 6.3c sitting on the HD Tivo today. Ran slicer, everything seemed fine, system rebooted. Lost network, lost serial connection entirely this time. When I check System Information via Tivo UI, it says I'm on 6.3b, so I really have no idea if 6.3c took or not.

I really don't know what to do at this point, I'm hoping I can regain access to the tivo if I drop the HD into my computer and specify my network settings again. For those of you who had trouble upgrading to 6.3b, you might want to think twice before upgrading to 6.3c

I'm especially mad at myself b/c I had everything working GREAT! (I can't be happy unless I have a Tivo to configure).


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

falstaffpac said:


> I ran add63.tcl yesterday and had 6.3c sitting on the HD Tivo today. Ran slicer, everything seemed fine, system rebooted. Lost network, lost serial connection entirely this time. When I check System Information via Tivo UI, it says I'm on 6.3b, so I really have no idea if 6.3c took or not.
> 
> I really don't know what to do at this point, I'm hoping I can regain access to the tivo if I drop the HD into my computer and specify my network settings again. For those of you who had trouble upgrading to 6.3b, you might want to think twice before upgrading to 6.3c
> 
> I'm especially mad at myself b/c I had everything working GREAT! (I can't be happy unless I have a Tivo to configure).


Pull the drive and check the date on tivoapp for hda4 and hda7. Depending on when you did your upgrade, 6.3b will have a December date, and 6.3c will have Feb dete. Then run bootpage -p to see what your root filesystem partition actually is. Then check out to see if you have a valid author file in your new root filesystem. If not, copy it from your old root filesystem. If you can't figure it out, a simple fix is to run the Zipper on it, and then try the Slicer again.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> They may be numbers on a clock, but DST is still something I love! It also affects--big time--many college baseball games in which I'm involved. They often play late in the afternoon and don't have lights on their fields.


Personally, I just wish they would pick a time, any time, and leave it.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> They may be numbers on a clock, but DST is still something I love!


I saw people in another thread expressing their enthusiasm for the extension of DST, which they'd just heard about. I truly don't understand this thinking.

Would you like to see DST extended even more? How about year round? (I've seen people say they'd like that.) If so, then why not just abolish it instead, and adjust your schedules by an hour? It comes to the same thing. And if not, then do you actually like the way it is in "standard time" during the winter as well? Or do you just like switching your clocks twice a year? Do you like the semi-annual "jet lag" effect? The increased accident rate?


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

All that is pointless whining. It's not like it's the end of the world to have DST. It's here. Enjoy it. I do. Therefore it should stay.

So sayeth I.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> All that is pointless whining. It's not like it's the end of the world to have DST. It's here. Enjoy it. I do. Therefore it should stay.


It's stupid, and it costs businesses millions. Therefore, it should go.

See, I can insist just as much as you, and at least I have a rational reason.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> I saw people in another thread expressing their enthusiasm for the extension of DST, which they'd just heard about. I truly don't understand this thinking.
> 
> Would you like to see DST extended even more? How about year round? (I've seen people say they'd like that.) If so, then why not just abolish it instead, and adjust your schedules by an hour? It comes to the same thing. And if not, then do you actually like the way it is in "standard time" during the winter as well? Or do you just like switching your clocks twice a year? Do you like the semi-annual "jet lag" effect? The increased accident rate?


QFT. wmcbrine gets it.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I'd prefer it if we shortened the workday to 7 hours in the summertime. That way we'd still get the extra hour of sunlight without adjusting clocks.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

So you don't want to work, huh? I suppose you still want to get paid, though, right? What are you, a _Democrat_???


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

cheer said:


> It's stupid, and it costs businesses millions. Therefore, it should go.
> 
> See, I can insist just as much as you, and at least I have a rational reason.


It also saves millions more, and not just by energy costs. It also is critical to many outdoor activities.

It should stay.

So sayeth I. My will be done.


----------



## falstaffpac (Nov 12, 2003)

rbautch said:


> Pull the drive and check the date on tivoapp for hda4 and hda7. Depending on when you did your upgrade, 6.3b will have a December date, and 6.3c will have Feb dete. Then run bootpage -p to see what your root filesystem partition actually is. Then check out to see if you have a valid author file in your new root filesystem. If not, copy it from your old root filesystem. If you can't figure it out, a simple fix is to run the Zipper on it, and then try the Slicer again.


Not to derail the terribly interesting DST argument, but I wanted to thank you rbautch for your directions. Turns out my active partition was dated Feb 9 and the alternate was Dec 1 I also verified the sysinit.author file as well as the folders /busybox /hacks /enhancements were not copied over.

I ended up re-installing the zipper, b/c I figured it was the easiest way to solve the problem. Rebooted and d/l the latest rbautch_files.tgz file. Auto-patched my tivoapp, very nice! At any rate, everything is working fine albeit I am back at 6.3b

I checked my swsystem and see 6.3c sitting there, mocking me. I'll probably give it another shot soon.

Thanks for the help,
falstaffpac


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

falstaffpac said:


> Not to derail the terribly interesting DST argument, but I wanted to thank you rbautch for your directions. Turns out my active partition was dated Feb 9 and the alternate was Dec 1 I also verified the sysinit.author file as well as the folders /busybox /hacks /enhancements were not copied over.
> 
> I ended up re-installing the zipper, b/c I figured it was the easiest way to solve the problem. Rebooted and d/l the latest rbautch_files.tgz file. Auto-patched my tivoapp, very nice! At any rate, everything is working fine albeit I am back at 6.3b
> 
> ...


Are you sure you let the Slicer completely finish last time, or did you exit out of it at any point. This time should be alot easier. All you have to do is manually copy any hacks over that don't get copied automatically BEFORE rebooting. This should save you from pulling the drive.


----------



## falstaffpac (Nov 12, 2003)

rbautch,

I never stopped the slicer, but I do have a theory. I'm wondering if the system ran out of resources and just rebooted before it finished. The following is why I think this might be a possibility:

Over the weekend I was adjusting my OTA antenna and noticed the HD Tivo would hang once I exceeded a frequency of "40" on the "Test Off-Air Signal Strength" requiring a reboot (IE advancing from frequency 1-39 worked without problem and accurately reflected my signal strength on the appropriate channels) I rebooted and verified the problem.

I normally run mfs_ftp, TWP, gotomydvr etc by default. So, I remmed out TWP and mfs_ftp in sysinit.author (as I know these are memory intensive) and the frequency problem I described above went away.

I'm going to rem TWP and mfs_ftp in sysinit.author and see if this allows slicer to complete.

Aaron


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

rbautch said:


> All you have to do is manually copy any hacks over that don't get copied automatically BEFORE rebooting. This should save you from pulling the drive.


There are many people who are bound to ask, "How can one tell if the hacks were copied over?"


----------



## falstaffpac (Nov 12, 2003)

Just wanted to share my conclusion of upgrading to 6.3c
I re-ran slicer and installed 6.3c After reboot, I lost serial and network. I then pulled the HD and ran Zipper. Put drive back in Tivo, deleted then d/l the newest rbautch_files.tgz and ran the script. Everything is running smoothly.

I guess ideally its never necessary to pull the drive, but I've done this so many times over the past month that I just leave the lid off the Tivo, really not that big a deal for me anymore. I hope we can get back to the good old days when Tivo releases an update once every 2 years.

Rbautch and Gunny, it can never be said enough the great work you two have done, helping people like myself get the most out of our Tivos. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmm, just tried to run the slicer to upgrade got errors about writing the partitioin. If all 6.3c does is fix the DST, I think I just might set my upgrade flag to no. Last time I had to start from scratch. I really dont want to come home to being stuck on the almost there screen and have to do it again.


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

I tried to use the slicer going from 6.3b to 6.3c and got errors.


> bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.3c-01-2-357
> cut: invalid option -- c
> Usage: cut [-0prtx] [-e[eof-str]] [-i[replace-str]] [-l[max-lines]]
> [-n max-args] [-s max-chars] [-P max-procs] [--null] [--eof[=eof-str]]
> ...


----------



## mskreis (May 9, 2004)

I upgraded from 6.3b to 6.3c via the slicer without any obvious problem. I then ran the enhancement script without any errors. Everything appears to be working but I cannot view running processes. When I enter the command "ps" I get a syntax message and that's all. Any ideas?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

mskreis said:


> I upgraded from 6.3b to 6.3c via the slicer without any obvious problem. I then ran the enhancement script without any errors. Everything appears to be working but I cannot view running processes. When I enter the command "ps" I get a syntax message and that's all. Any ideas?


Try ps -aux


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

MurrayW said:


> I tried to use the slicer going from 6.3b to 6.3c and got errors.
> Quote:
> bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.3c-01-2-357
> cut: invalid option -- c
> ...


Make sure you are using the busybox distribution from the tivo utilities in my signature.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Wll I just upgraded my busybox, then i ran add63.tcl. After I get the slices, it will be time to run the slicer the zipper again. Is there a commend to see what version of zipper is already installed? like zipper -v??


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

rbautch said:


> Make sure you are using the busybox distribution from the tivo utilities in my signature.


Russ, I downloaded the latest 2.8 version of the zipper that I could find and I attached a screen shot with some of the information on busybox.tar. I still get the same errors trying to run the slicer. I am running out of ideas on what to try next. I feel like I have corrupted a file that the zipper does not overwrite when I try to re-zipper it. Is that possible?
Thanks for your help,
Murray


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

63c downloaded last night after running add63.tcl

SwSystem 207287/11 {
ServerVersion = 2
DbMajorVersion = 9
DbMinorVersion = 8
DependentObjects = 53786/-1 53788/-1 53790/-1 53793/-1
DtvVersion = 75087
Module = 207288/-1 207289/-1 207290/-1 207291/-1
Name = 6.3c-01-2-357
ResourceChecksum = 30c44f5e62243126fd1765523f938907
ResourceGroup = 53792/-1
SpigotMaps = 207287/12 207287/13 207287/14 207287/15
TuikResourceStateTemplate = 207287/16
ServerId = 89631609
Version = 1
IndexPath = /SwSystem/6.3c-01-2-357 /Server/89631609


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

MurrayW said:


> Russ, I downloaded the latest 2.8 version of the zipper that I could find and I attached a screen shot with some of the information on busybox.tar. I still get the same errors trying to run the slicer. I am running out of ideas on what to try next. I feel like I have corrupted a file that the zipper does not overwrite when I try to re-zipper it. Is that possible?
> Thanks for your help,
> Murray


At bash, enter cut --help and post the results. Here's what you should get:

```
Usage: cut [OPTION]... [FILE]...
Print selected parts of lines from each FILE to standard output.

  -b, --bytes=LIST        output only these bytes
  -c, --characters=LIST   output only these characters
  -d, --delimiter=DELIM   use DELIM instead of TAB for field delimiter
  -f, --fields=LIST       output only these fields
  -n                      (ignored)
  -s, --only-delimited    do not print lines not containing delimiters
      --help              display this help and exit
      --version           output version information and exit
```
If you continue to have trouble, just let your tivo upgrade naturally, and then rehack it with the Zipper.


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Folks,
Have 3 zippered units, am generally happy. However, on my HR10-250, I am getting reboots, and loosing my 30 second skip. I figure this is probably because I did not properly follow the upgrade instructions. I cannot seem to force a call without crashing the box. What I was thinking of doing is buying the instantcake disk from dvrupgrade, which now contains 6.3c and running the zipper, efectively starting from scratch.

Is this a supported path?

Cheers (and Thanks!),
Drew


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I wish 6.3c came out sooner. A few weeks ago I purchased Instantcake 6.3b and don't wish to pop for another $19.99 so soon afterward just to get 6.3c.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Lord Vader said:


> I wish 6.3c came out sooner. A few weeks ago I purchased Instantcake 6.3b and don't wish to pop for another $19.99 so soon afterward just to get 6.3c.


And you don't have to... When we uploaded the new version based upon 6.3c, any orders that were placed for 6.3b had their download count reset and the download link should now point to the updated version. Just log into our site and 'review your order'


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Hmmm...sounds good. I'll check. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

My download link shows that I've got two downloads left. When I clicked on the "accept" button, the download window pops up but it doesn't show any specific version of a, b, or c--just *instantcake-hr-10-250-1.2-6.3.iso.zip*. I'm assuming this is 6.3c. Is that correct?


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

tivoupgrade said:


> And you don't have to... When we uploaded the new version based upon 6.3c, any orders that were placed for 6.3b had their download count reset and the download link should now point to the updated version. Just log into our site and 'review your order'


I ended up with 6.3c today (after a failed slicer try) after acquiring 6.3b on 1/27/07 . Any chance for a refund?


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

When I applied the Zipper to the 6.3c image, and it went to replace/patch the tivoapp, Zipper replied back '6.3c not supported' (or something close). It did backup tivoapp, but I notice I don't have (at least) 30-sec skip (and probably a few more hacks).


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> My download link shows that I've got two downloads left. When I clicked on the "accept" button, the download window pops up but it doesn't show any specific version of a, b, or c--just *instantcake-hr-10-250-1.2-6.3.iso.zip*. I'm assuming this is 6.3c. Is that correct?


So is the download 63C or still B? I have 2 downloads left as well.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Don't know. Have to wait for Lou to chime in on that.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Well I have the 63c slices on my hr10 but I havent purchased the slicer.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

falstaffpac said:


> ...I guess ideally its never necessary to pull the drive, but I've done this so many times over the past month that I just leave the lid off the Tivo...


I'm sure you mean "leave the screws out" because for the uninformed, that is an unshielded power supply in the tivo (zzzzzzzzzzzzzappppp!!!!!). Kinda dangerous.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

tall1 said:


> I'm sure you mean "leave the screws out" because for the uninformed, that is an unshielded power supply in the tivo (zzzzzzzzzzzzzappppp!!!!!). Kinda dangerous.


Just giving Darwin a little hand... separate the smart pets from the not-so-smart


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Well I see the following ont he site but not in my account.

InstantCakeHD 6.3c Standard (download)
[SKU: SW-ICAKE-HD-DL-357]

The lid was off mine for a month or so. No shocking results


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Lord Vader said:


> Don't know. Have to wait for Lou to chime in on that.


I already did... see several posts up... people who purchased the B version can get the C version by redownloading... Thx...


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Which is what I did a couple days ago. That's why I had asked if the download I did, which wasn't labeled, was, in fact. 6.3c and not 6.3b.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I am downloading it now to see if in fact it is 63c, if it isnt then I expect a credit.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

And we have 63C even though it does say 63b in the description, when you unzip instantcake-hr10-250-1[1].2-6.3.iso.zip you will see instantcake-hr10-250-1.2-6.3c-01-2-357.iso

On the web page is says InstantCakeHD 6.3b Standard Edition


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

Is 6.3c still in the stream??? I have used add63.tcl but have not received 63c to my zippered hr10 yet. Any other ways to get it?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

When I ran add63.tcl I received the update that night.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I used the 63c from dvr upgrade with the latest zipper and when I go into system info I see 63b still. Anyone else have this problem???


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

tivoupgrade said:


> And you don't have to... When we uploaded the new version based upon 6.3c, any orders that were placed for 6.3b had their download count reset and the download link should now point to the updated version. Just log into our site and 'review your order'


Thanks! After I download file using my 6.3b order link, exactly what steps do I take to upgrade my two 500GB HR10-250s I created from scratch using your PTVnetHD 6.3 and InstantCake HR10-250 6.3b?

Will I lose all the recorded programs and settings on my HR10-250? 

Thanks!


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I load the instant cake ISO on a cd and run that on my drives installed them into the hr10-250 booted, rebooted and had 6.3c then I removed the drives and ran zipper, put the drives back in the hr10-250 and ran tweak, still have 6.3c. When I ran zipper and had it restore the 6.3c image created during zipper iso making process, I had 6.3b when the instant cake image I was using was 6.3c. Has anyone else noticed this? Rbautch?????


Brokerdon, 
I would say yes you will lose yout recording, because when zipper is restoring the image created during the iso making process it does not ask about recordings until zipper is installing tweak.. Also zipper does not do mfsadd for 2 drives but instant cake run by itself does.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

If you're not using timers, or don't care about the DST issue for the few weeks that it will be wrong, wouldn't it be better to wait until the next update which is supposed to fix the guide issue?


----------



## SteveTrek (Aug 3, 2003)

tivoupgrade said:


> And you don't have to... When we uploaded the new version based upon 6.3c, any orders that were placed for 6.3b had their download count reset and the download link should now point to the updated version. Just log into our site and 'review your order'


What about the slicer?

I purchased the Slicer about 12/23/06. Can I get an update to the latest slicer without paying another $20?


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

gworkman said:


> If you're not using timers, or don't care about the DST issue for the few weeks that it will be wrong, wouldn't it be better to wait until the next update which is supposed to fix the guide issue?


FWIW, I checked my To Do list and noticed that not only were my manual recordings off, but several of my _Season Passes_ showed incorrect recording times and program info.


----------



## sealslayer (Jan 31, 2003)

gworkman said:


> If you're not using timers, or don't care about the DST issue for the few weeks that it will be wrong, wouldn't it be better to wait until the next update which is supposed to fix the guide issue?


What is the guide issue that DirecTv is trying to fix? I've heard this issue mentioned as the reason 6.3c is not in the stream but have no idea what the problem is. I'm debating on manually applying the 6.3b and 6.3c changes on my unit (as I don't have the 6.3c slices), but I'm a little hesitant to do so. Was this something that is broken with 6.3c or 6.3 in general?

The only reason I'm considering this is because of the DST issue.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

Back in December, most Tivos were bombing out because DirecTV added "Enhanced Guide Data". DirecTV plans on using the EGD in the future but had to stop it because of the ill effects on Tivo. Software for Tivo is being updated to handle EGD. That will, most likely, be the last update we'll see on the Tivo boxes.


----------



## sealslayer (Jan 31, 2003)

OK. The guide data issue makes sense now. I remember having to turn off the logs to sidestep the enhanced guide issue that was occurring earlier this year. 

BTW, I finally received the 6.3c slice on my tivo this past Sunday (3/18). I plan on upgrading using the slice method sometime later this week. I was reluctant to manually try applying 6.3c with the various components available (Tivoapp, lib file, etc) and held off after finding out the DST issue would not affect my 6.3a installation.


----------

